# Zborowski-Bruchem Method



## Jilvin (Dec 10, 2007)

Does anybody here know the ZBF2L or ZBLL?

It seems incredibly hard to learn, I know ive heard of a couple people with ZBF2L but never with ZBLL. All I know is there are 500+ cases for F2L alone and about 150 more for LL.

Anybody here learn it? I might start it once I get OLL and PLL down very well... VERY VERY well.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 10, 2007)

306 ZBF2L cases, 177 ZBLL cases, if I recall correctly.

I think Chris Hardwick knew ZBF2L at one point, and Jason Baum recently finished learning ZBF2L, but I don't know of anyone who has the entire system done.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 10, 2007)

ZBLL's more than that...so, there's 40 COLL cases when the corners aren't correctly oriented, and 38 of them aren't rotationally symmetric. So each of those has 12 edge permutations, which gives 38*12=456. Then for the other two COLL cases there's 8 edge permutations, plus the 21 PLL algs, so that's 456+16+21=493 I believe.


----------



## KConny (Dec 10, 2007)

493 algs? You're lucky if you get the same case twice in a month. (avg about 12 a day)


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 10, 2007)

For me there are only 177 ZBLL cases, sounds much easier that way. I used to know at least 40%, but I'm not sure how much I've forgotten.

I've only heard of one person who knows whole ZB, and he isn't a speedcuber.


----------



## hdskull (Dec 10, 2007)

Where would I be able to find all of the algorithms ?


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 10, 2007)

You can find ZBF2L algorithms at the following sites:
http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/zbf2l.html
http://www.cubezone.be/zbf2l.html
http://www.zborowski.republika.pl/expert3x3x3methodstep2detailsud.html
http://www.cubewhiz.com/zbf2l/ (incomplete)

and ZBLL algs here:
http://www.ai.univ-paris8.fr/~bh/cube/solutions_567.html
http://www-personal.umich.edu/~dlli/Hardwick/zbll.html (incomplete)
http://www.cosine-systems.com/cubestation/zb/zbll.html (incomplete)

I also have a large Microsoft Word document of all of my ZBF2L algs and the ZBLL algs that I know. I can send them to you if you're interested.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, mr. Zborowski knows a very large part of ZBLL, but not all of it and he is a pretty decent speedcuber. To be precise, he knows all cases where to opposite edges are permuted correctly


----------



## hdskull (Dec 10, 2007)

Jason Baum said:


> You can find ZBF2L algorithms at the following sites:
> http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/zbf2l.html
> http://www.cubezone.be/zbf2l.html
> http://www.zborowski.republika.pl/expert3x3x3methodstep2detailsud.html
> ...



Thanks! Do you have diagrams in the Word document? If so please send me a copy to [email protected], I'm going to try to learn some after I'm done with OLL.

Also, there's a page, as I recall, on speedcubing.com, with 1211(?) algorithms to solve LL. Could that be an alternative to ZB ?


----------



## Dyste (Dec 10, 2007)

Johannes91 said:


> For me there are only 177 ZBLL cases, sounds much easier that way. I used to know at least 40%, but I'm not sure how much I've forgotten.
> 
> I've only heard of one person who knows whole ZB, and he isn't a speedcuber.



What's the point of going through the trouble of learning it all if one's not even going to use it?


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 10, 2007)

hdskull said:


> Also, there's a page, as I recall, on speedcubing.com, with 1211(?) algorithms to solve LL. Could that be an alternative to ZB ?



Well, the number 1211 does not include reflections or inverses. The actually number of cases is much higher (I think something like 39xx cases). Here is a site with all of the algorithms for a one look LL: http://puzzlingaddiction.com/Cube/ll-algs/


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 10, 2007)

Dyste said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > I've only heard of one person who knows whole ZB, and he isn't a speedcuber.
> ...


Do you think all cubers are speedcubers? For some people Rubik's Cube is not just a speed/dexterity test, but an interesting mathematical puzzle. Of course he uses those algs.



Jason Baum said:


> Here is a site with all of the algorithms for a one look LL: http://puzzlingaddiction.com/Cube/ll-algs/


And here: http://www.ai.univ-paris8.fr/~bh/cube/solutions_tout.html.


----------



## Dyste (Dec 13, 2007)

No, I do not. I was merely wondering perhaps if this person was one of such people that like to memorize difficult things, such as some n number of places of pi. However, I would assume that whether or not this person were a speedcuber, they'd still get decent times due to knowing the whole method. (And I'm using "decent" loosely, just so there's no argument over it.)


----------

